# 2013 rainbow babies



## george83

Hi ladies following the request from b&b I thought I'd set up a new thread, I hope you all keep in touch still now it's a different section of the forum to look at instead. :flower:


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks for making the new thread George83. I hope everyone can still find this, kind of a bummer but understandable I guess.

You've been SO patient about being on Team Yellow! I can't wait to hear the outcome! :)

We're going no later than 36+5, but may have to only make it to 34 if dangerously big.


----------



## twinmummy06

Found you guys. I went to look at the thread and it was locked. I was scratching my head while loading the page like whaaaaat, whhhhy?
Then yea, I guess I can see what they mean lol. 

I know I don't post alot in there, but I do read. 

Lucy glad to see you're going well :)


----------



## george83

I'm glad you found this page ladies hopefully everybody will too.

Wow your already so close to having your babies then Lucy, what do they class as too big? 

Twin mummy I hope your doing ok and things are going well for you? 

I've felt always been happy being team yellow but in starting to get excited about it now. We were team yellow last time but I had the strongest feeling that time that it would be a boy which he was, this time though I have no feelings so it feels more nerve wracking.


----------



## EarthMama

Found it. :) 

Not much new with me...just biding time until my first scan at 10 weeks! Feeling pretty yucky most of the time. Throw up occasionally. Getting bad food aversions lately! 

Still have the occasional flash of anxiety over this pregnancy but have a feeling everything is okay. 

I enjoy keeping up with everyone. :) Thanks for making a new thread!


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies! 
Thanks for making this thread George! So glad I came across it. I missed hearing how everyone is doing :)

So glad to hear you're all doing well! I'm 26 weeks today and team Blue :)


----------



## Nimyra

I'm here, I'm here. Hanging in there. Getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Miniegg27

Found it! Thanks for making the new thread!


----------



## LucyLake

George83! I just saw your preg third tri post and am crying happy tears! Congratulations so much!!! I think I speak for everyone here in saying that we're so happy to see you rainbow at long last!! :hug: :cloud9:

Too big is I think 34 weeks and they're already about 6 pounds each.

Twinmummy06, I just saw that you're team blue!! How fantastic for the twins!!! Theyll love having a little brother :cloud9: Hope you've been well!

OMG Kasey84, I'd been wondering about you!!! A little boy?!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Lucy :) we're so excited! I come from a big family of girls, so it was a real shock! I see that you're team blue as well! You have an older son too, right? What's it like to have a boy? How have you been feeling Lucy? Looks like you'll have those beautiful boys in your arms in no time! Will you be having a c-section?


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> Found it. :)
> 
> Not much new with me...just biding time until my first scan at 10 weeks! Feeling pretty yucky most of the time. Throw up occasionally. Getting bad food aversions lately!
> 
> Still have the occasional flash of anxiety over this pregnancy but have a feeling everything is okay.
> 
> I enjoy keeping up with everyone. :) Thanks for making a new thread!

After feeling pretty good when I was pregnant with my angel I always take it as a good sign when people say they feel bad in pregnancy but it still doesn't help with the anxiety, I felt it all the way to the end this time way more so than with my first.


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thanks for making this thread George! So glad I came across it. I missed hearing how everyone is doing :)
> 
> So glad to hear you're all doing well! I'm 26 weeks today and team Blue :)

Congrats on team blue!! I think little boys are great my two and a half year old is the cutest little chappy at the minute. Although I do have to confess I'd love the chance to go clothes shopping for a girl there's no comparison as to how much cuter girls clothes are


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> I'm here, I'm here. Hanging in there. Getting uncomfortable.

Glad you found us but sorry your feeling uncomfortable - the joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> Found it! Thanks for making the new thread!

Hi miniegg how is your lo doing? I can imagine the time has just flown by these first few weeks? Can't wait to hear an update x x


----------



## george83

I hope you don't mind me posting a self centred post but just wanted to share that I had my little rainbow on Tuesday morning. Baby Rhys was born at 4am spot on his due date weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

It's been an incredibly tough year after everything that happened but I'm so happy to be here and couldn't have done it without the support from on here so a massive thank you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi George! Alex is doing well! The time has flown but its been a real struggle! She's 3 weeks old now. Because she's such a big girl I'm having to top her up with formula after breastfeeding. 

How's everything with you?


----------



## Miniegg27

Omg I've just read you're news!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!! Good boy for coming on his due date!!!! How was his birth? xxx


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats George!!! How is mom and baby doing? You must be over the moon :) I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kasey84

Miniegg27 said:


> Hi George! Alex is doing well! The time has flown but its been a real struggle! She's 3 weeks old now. Because she's such a big girl I'm having to top her up with formula after breastfeeding.
> 
> How's everything with you?

I didn't realize you had your lo as well. Congrats on your little girl :) Glad to hear all is well with mom and baby!


----------



## Raggydoll

Thanks for the new thread George. 

Congratulations on the births of Rhys and Alex, George & Miniegg.


----------



## george83

Thank you ladies means a lot.

Miniegg everything went really well thank you I woke up with a contraction at half past midnight and had him at 4 o'clock the same morning, i didnt even have any signs the day before so a very straight forward labour luckily. I'm glad things are going well with Alex, have you got used to having her around yet?


----------



## Miniegg27

Wow you were so lucky with your labour. Mine was 39 hours and I progressed very slowly. Things didn't go to plan at all! Yeah I've got used to having her around but want her in more of a routine now. I want her to fit into my life not me into hers!


----------



## george83

I know I'm really lucky, my first little boy was a quick labour too but I hadn't realised I'd been in early labour for a few hours beforehand I thought it was just bh. I did think this time would feel like a longer labour because I'd know what to expect from the very beginning but luckily it didn't work that way. 

I hope Alex gets into a routine quickly for you then, it's so hard when they are little and you never know what they are going to do and when!


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84 said:


> Thanks Lucy :) we're so excited! I come from a big family of girls, so it was a real shock! I see that you're team blue as well! You have an older son too, right? What's it like to have a boy? How have you been feeling Lucy? Looks like you'll have those beautiful boys in your arms in no time! Will you be having a c-section?

I'm so happy for you Kasey84!! Little boys are so fun, they are easy to care for and you don't have to worry about paying for weddings :D Our son is so excited about little brothers. Yesterday was my shower and we got lots of cute stuff. I'm a bit uncomfortable, but things are going good <3 :flower: they will be a csection, just too many risks. I'm hoping to schedule it soon, they told me we will schedule no later than wk 34.


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Lucy! Glad you enjoyed your shower! I always knew you could get tons of adorable girls things, but I never realized how cute little boys clothing is too :) I've had such fun picking up little outfits! 

Glad that your feeling well despite the discomfort! Looks like you only have a few weeks left at most! So exciting! I'm glad to hear you're being taken care of so well and that they are planning ahead for the safe arrival of your little ones :)

I'm getting through my to do list and well on my way to being as prepared as I can be for a FTM :) Feeling quite well aside from some hip/pelvic pain!


----------



## LucyLake

I hope you feel better kasey84!! <3. This pregnancy feels like a long journey, I'm sure you know! Hope you also get a lot of nice treats for your shower! :flower:

I think we're delivering latest 36+6 on 3/1/14. So just about 5-6 wks left. 

Carter's is having a nice 25% off sale right now with cute Monster and elephant boy pj's. I don't know if you have Carter's up there, but it's been great!


----------



## EarthMama

Wow a lot is going on now! 

Congratulations on the births of Rhys and Alex, George & Miniegg!! I can't remember if I've already congratulated you both but soo much love to you and your new lil ones. <3 

Kasey lil boys are the BEST!! Congrats on being team blue! 

LucyLake! Not too much longer...really amazed still you are having TWINS!! Love to hear how things are going, thanks for checking in, you're so close now. 

As for me...I have a first ultrasound tomorrow and I'm not gonna go!!! I know I might sound crazy but I have decided I just really don't want any ultrasounds this time! I want the mystery of this pregnancy to remain intact and to trust my body, no matter what. I'm still feeling crappy every day and my overall instinct is that things are GOOD. :) So in a way it's an experiment but one that I believe will have a happy result in August. <3 

So at this point, with no ultrasound, I am just waiting to feel some movement. May be awhile still (I felt it from the outside at 16 weeks with my son) but I'm okay with waiting and seeing what happens.


----------



## Raggydoll

My baby boy arrived on Wednesday 15th January at 11.19am, weighing 8lb 9oz. We've named him Tom Ashley.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama--you definitely have to do the best thing for you. I applaud you as ID be sooo impatient to know gender, etc. That would be so cool to find out you're having multiples at delivery! :D. If you do measure big and they suspect multiples, definitely get scanned in case they're risky identicals like mine :) <3

Raggydoll: awwww huge huge congrats!! :flower: I love it, Kate and Tom! And another big boy in our group! <3. He is just beautiful!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Thanks Lucy. I can't believe how close you are now. Are you all prepared? X


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> My baby boy arrived on Wednesday 15th January at 11.19am, weighing 8lb 9oz. We've named him Tom Ashley.

Oh wow!!! Congratulations!!! What a beautiful name. I hope your both doing well? And the labour went smoothly? x x


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- sorry to hear your feeling crappy, but I'm glad that your instincts say all is well :) As for the ultrasound, you have to do what feels best to you! 

Raggydoll- congrats on your baby boy! Love his name! Hope you and baby are doing well :)


----------



## Miniegg27

Wow congratulations raggydoll!!! X


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to announce that my twin sons were born this morning due to me developing eclampsia while having magnesium sulfate...it actually made contractions come 30 seconds apart and I almost had a seizure. They are so beautiful :cloud9: I still haven't accepted it's real <3

I was 33+4 and Baby A Khalid Kareem Ali weighed 4.6 pounds. Baby B Hamzah Hashim Ali weighed 5.11 pounds. They were born by Csection at 6:24 and 6:27 am and are 17 and 18 inches. Both are breathing on their own and in NICU to grow and feed...

I'll try to upload photos tomorrow. I have not been allowed to see them except for stroking their faces right after my csection and tubal ligàtion. I have to stay in bed and finish magnesium sulfate just in case until 7 am tomorrow. My husband has been with them.

Thinking of all of you <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Squeeeeeeeeee!! Yay LucyLake!! I've been watching for updates on here and the modi page. 
Sorry to hear you had a rough ride at the end, but soooo happy to hear they are finally earthside and healthy :cloud9:


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much Twinmummy06, especially for connecting me with the modi group! The twins had a very slight just getting started case of TAPS. I'm so grateful to you because I trusted my instincts and told doctors I knew something was off. I can't wait to hear about your beautiful blessing, it won't be long now <3


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats Lucy!!! I was so excited to read the news this morning :) I'm so glad to hear that your boys arrived safe and healthy. Cannot wait to see some pictures! I'm so very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Ah congratulations Lucy!!! Glad everything's ok with the 3 of you! X


----------



## twinmummy06

You are so welcome hun :hugs: 
I don't know what the time and stuff is there, but I hope you've been to see those beautiful little men by now and that cuddles are happening soon too!


----------



## george83

Oh wow congratulations Lucy!!! I'm so glad you've got your rainbow babies, I hope they are doing well and you are recovering too. They sound like very healthy weights considering how early they are. You've been such a support to everybody on here I hope you get to take your precious little ones home soon and really enjoy and spoil them. I can't wait to see your photos. Well done you! x x x


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, Lucy! Your boys are BEAUTIFUL!!!

All is well here, 32 weeks, and aside from a moderate case of polyhydramnios, things are going fine. 

OB isn't worried and I'm getting extra monitoring, so I'm feeling pretty good.

<3


----------



## EarthMama

LUCY!!! CONGRATS Mama. <3 so filled with joy for you! Gorgeous lovey baby boys. You rock. 

As for me I heard the heartbeat for the first time today!!! Yep I waited soo long for this! I have chosen a midwife and she found the heartbeat with a doppler...160+ beats per minute. :) 

So happy.


----------



## Kasey84

Glad to hear all is well with you Nimyra! 

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat Earthmama! Wonderful isn't it :)


----------



## LucyLake

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL_vZWde3oE

My fussy twin Hamzah, Baby B :)

Thank you so so much everyone. I can't seem to post photos from the hospital, so I figure I'll post video instead. I really appreciate you being on this journey with us. I discharged last night and am rooming in one more day so I can be close to the NICU. The boys are doing really well and hopefully we can go home soon.


----------



## george83

Nimyra and earthmama I'm glad things are going well for you both. Nimyra you've not got long left now but I bet it feels like ages for you. Earthmama I'm so glad you heard the heartbeat that's been a long time coming.

Lucy your little boy is gorgeous congratulations! I can't believe how healthy he looks considering everything, I hope they are both doing well although I'm sorry you can't take them home yet


----------



## Kasey84

Lucy! He's sooo sweet! Hopefully you'll all be home together soon!


----------



## Nimyra

polyhydramnios now severe and they are saying it is Gestational Diabetes... trying to get a handle on that. OB still doesn't seem worried... hope she's right! late March cannot come soon enough!

But, we are all set for this baby. Keep baby and me in your prayers. xoxo


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra, I'm thinking of you so so much. Prayers and hugs <3 

EarthMama-fantastic news!! I had been thinking of you last week! <3

George83-how are these first weeks going? Has there also been a big sense of relief that those worrisome pregnancy days are memories now?

Kasey84-you're so close!!! Sending hugs in these final days.

It's going well. I think one more week or two in the NICU. I tandem fed the boys today and held them together for the first time.


----------



## Raggydoll

I've not logged on for a while, there's so much to catch up on. 


Firstly, congratulations Lucylake on the birth of your beautiful boys. I hope you are all well and your NICU stay is short. 

Earth mama glad you've got to hear the heartbeat. It's such a relief when you make these milestones. 

Nimyra, thinking of you and your baby. :hugs:

Good luck to anyone due soon.


----------



## EarthMama

omg...Nimyra you're almost due!! Wow, that's awesome! How are things going? 

How is everyone else doing? 

I am having A LOT of movement now, at last! I actually felt strong kicks/bops from the outside tonight with my hand. <3 :)


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- it's so exciting to feel those kicks :) glad all is well!! 

I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. Still hard to believe that I'll have a baby in my arms in about 6 weeks! I'm starting to feel quite uncomfortable now, but so excited :)


----------



## Nimyra

Still here... still hanging in there.

Polyhydramnios (excess amniotic fluid) still pretty bad (AFI 36 yikes!), but Gestational Diabetes seems to be under control. Failed a NST this week, but then they said I was fine after more monitoring. 

I'm still a nervous wreck and 39 weeks cannot get here fast enough! BUT, I'm 36 weeks now and my OB thinks I'll go into labor before 39 weeks... next week sounds good to me. Here's hoping baby gets here soon and in good health!


----------



## george83

Hi everyone how are you all doing? 

Earthmama I hope everything is still going well? I loved the excitement if feeling kicks with my first lo, it was strange with my rainbow though i felt I was constantly trying to remember the last time I'd felt anything, I hope your feeling much more relaxed though. 

Kasey and nimyra I can't believe how close you both are, I hope your coping ok and taking it easy. Nimyra it sounds like you'd having a tough time of it :hugs:

Lucy are your two gorgeous boys home from hospital yet? I hope it's not been to stressful for you?

Raggydoll and miniegg - I hope everybody else is doing well and all those precious rainbows are doing well too x x


----------



## Nimyra

Update!

My rainbow baby arrived on Sunday at 36 weeks + 2 days. Waters broke at home at 4am and I had an uncomplicated vaginal childbirth (with a little help from an epidural) at 9:42am. 

I was worried sick the whole way to the hospital that the polyhydramnios would cause a cord accident, but everything was absolutely fine with my little bean. She weighed 7lbs 2oz at birth, 19.5 inches long and is the picture of health. The nurses couldn't believe that she was really 36 weeks, but my 3 year old looked the same (also born at 36+2 weeks!) so I think I just make big babies. 

My new little girl, Sunny, is beautiful and I am deeply in love. I am so grateful for all the love and support you all have provided. I really didn't believe I would make it here to the end and have this blessing, but we made it.

With love and hope <3


----------



## Kasey84

Nimyra- Congrats!! I'm so glad to hear the news of your little girls safe arrival :) Hope you and baby are doing well <3


----------



## george83

Wow nimyra congratulations!!! I'm so glad everything went well and you've got your precious little one! That's a really good weight considering how early she is. Have you had to stay in hospital or have you been allowed home?


----------



## Nimyra

We are home now. Will visit our dr to follow up this afternoon.


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Nimyra!! x


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> We are home now. Will visit our dr to follow up this afternoon.

Hope all is well and baby has settled in well at home x x


----------



## EarthMama

OH NIMYRA!! I am so so happy for you! Sounds like a quick birth too, perfect. <3 enjoy your new princess!


----------



## Raggydoll

Aw, congratulations Nimyra on the birth of Sunny. Hope you're all doing well. Xx


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra-congratulations and what a beautiful name and perfect weight!! <3 :flower: I'm beyond happy for you!! It's amazing to see so many rainbows from our Jan-Feb MC group and some of us had our rainbows before the 1 yr anniversary which blighted the sadness a bit though it was still there :hug:

Kasey84- I'm watching for your updates, you're next !! :flower:

The boys came home on 2/26/14 and are slowly learning to nurse...trying so hard to get to where I can exclusively BF, but it's a challenge. After our long 10 yr journey we are finally all together. :flower:

Best regards to all of you, I always smile at we're forever linked. Can't help but think of the ones that got away, our tiny miscarriages, but believe strongly that they exist in our rainbows--their spirit

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0v_TTScIhR0


----------



## george83

Your boys are gorgeous Lucy!! How amazing seeing them so content with each other x x


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks George83, how are you and your Lo Rhys getting on? Sending huge hugs, can't believe how fast this time is going! :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Lucy :) I'm on the countdown now! 

Your boys are so beautiful! The video just melted my heart! I can't wait to have my own little boy in my arms :) 

You're so right though. I still think about my little angel all the time, but the love I have for this little one sure helps. It's been quite the journey getting here and I'm grateful to have shared it with you lovely ladies. xo 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Miniegg27

Ah that video of the boys is so adorable!!


----------



## Nimyra

OMG, Lucy, what gorgeous boys you have!!! Sunny has the same circo sleeper in gray/pink elephants, btw. super cute!


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Thanks George83, how are you and your Lo Rhys getting on? Sending huge hugs, can't believe how fast this time is going! :hugs:

We're doing ok thank you, taken us quite a while to get into some sort of routine with the baby and my toddler but I think we're getting there now.

How are your lo's getting on? Hopefully making good progress

Hope everyone else is ok? Waiting patiently for new baby news kasey...


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you everyone, how are you all?

Nimyra, my smaller boy LOVES those kind of gowns. Target has some cute items for boys. <3

I'm so glad you're getting on well George83 and establishing a routine! These early days are going so fast, too fast. I've been off just soaking in every moment! We confirmed identical via DNA Testing this week :wohoo:


----------



## EarthMama

Ladies I cannot wait until I am 40 weeks and have this baby in my arms like some of you. 

I had 2 minor episodes of spotting last week and it devastated me. Baby is still kicking with a strong heartbeat. Midwife checked my cervix and found it closed, high and long, but also SOFT. I am a bit worried about premature labor now. 

But what I think happened was that I over did it on exercise the days leading up to the spotting...I was doing way way too much, including heavy lifting/squats/biking. 

I'm reeling in and resting A LOT now and just taking it easy...also taking huge amounts of magnesium (said to help prevent premature labor), acupuncture and hypnosis to help "keep a baby in." 

I'm worried about my soft cervix but just gonna take it easy now and hope things continue normally...


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- Sorry you had a scare with spotting. Sounds like you're doing all the right things to keep baby cozy in there. Just take it easy :) You're over half way there now. 40 weeks will be here before you know it :)

I'm 38 weeks 2 days now. Baby has dropped, but no signs of labour yet. OB will check for dilation at 39 week apt and has offered to do a membrane sweep if there is no progress by then. Not sure what I'll decide to do there...either way, hoping this little man makes an appearance soon :)


----------



## LucyLake

Just stopping by to check on you Kasey84! I imagine you're really uncomfortable so I hope your little man is on his way! <3

EarthMama: so scary!!! When I had my previa bleeds it was like time stopped, but I wasn't as worried as you'd think because it was wk 21-22. It sounds like no previa, no abruption, but yes short cervixes can cause it. Definitely just put yourself on pelvic and at least modified bedrest for peace of mind. There are lots of girls I know with twins who carried into wk 32+ with soft cervixes. I wish I could hug you! I'm so glad you went in and got scanned to be on the safe side <3


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks ladies...good news, no more spotting (just a little during weeks 20-21) and a perfect scan! I found out my cervix is actually exceptionally long...and placenta in a good spot.  baby is healthy and normal! My midwife said I should just take it easy and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy because everything looks great. <3 

Whoo...profound relief! !


----------



## Kasey84

Lucy- I'm still here anxiously awaiting my little mans arrival! 1 cm dilated at my 39 week apt. I have my 40 week apt on the 16th and if there has been no progress the OB will do a membrane sweep and also put me on the list for induction just in case. I'll keep you all updated :)

Earthmama- So glad to hear all is well with you and baby :) Your more then half way there now!


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> Ladies I cannot wait until I am 40 weeks and have this baby in my arms like some of you.
> 
> I had 2 minor episodes of spotting last week and it devastated me. Baby is still kicking with a strong heartbeat. Midwife checked my cervix and found it closed, high and long, but also SOFT. I am a bit worried about premature labor now.
> 
> But what I think happened was that I over did it on exercise the days leading up to the spotting...I was doing way way too much, including heavy lifting/squats/biking.
> 
> I'm reeling in and resting A LOT now and just taking it easy...also taking huge amounts of magnesium (said to help prevent premature labor), acupuncture and hypnosis to help "keep a baby in."
> 
> I'm worried about my soft cervix but just gonna take it easy now and hope things continue normally...

I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding it must have been so scary for you. I hope your managing to relax and take it easy now. I hope if was just over doing it as well and nothing to worrying going on.


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Lucy- I'm still here anxiously awaiting my little mans arrival! 1 cm dilated at my 39 week apt. I have my 40 week apt on the 16th and if there has been no progress the OB will do a membrane sweep and also put me on the list for induction just in case.

Wow sounds like it shouldn't be long to wait now! I hope your managing ok and are able to enjoy these last few days as a pregnant lady!!


----------



## george83

Hi ladies I hope your all doing well? I'm feeling really sad tonight - we just watched the film Marley and Me and the scene where they go for the scan just made me so upset, I could feel myself back at my doctors hearing those dreaded words myself. I know I'm so lucky to have both my boys not just my rainbow but I miss my angel so much still. I haven't felt like this in a long while :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Kasey84

Sending hugs George! I remember that movie and can understand how that would affect you. I watched "what to expect when your expecting" a while back and when one of the women lost her baby it really brought me back to that sad place. Even now, as I'm about to welcome my little man, I still think about my angel. I think it's ok and completely normal to feel sad sometimes.


----------



## EarthMama

Yes I still always think of my angel baby that I lost in February of last year, the MMC. I still feel a lot of pain and wondering about that pregnancy. I'm so thankful to be pregnant again but can still be triggered into pain and longing. 



george83 said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I cannot wait until I am 40 weeks and have this baby in my arms like some of you.
> 
> I had 2 minor episodes of spotting last week and it devastated me. Baby is still kicking with a strong heartbeat. Midwife checked my cervix and found it closed, high and long, but also SOFT. I am a bit worried about premature labor now.
> 
> But what I think happened was that I over did it on exercise the days leading up to the spotting...I was doing way way too much, including heavy lifting/squats/biking.
> 
> I'm reeling in and resting A LOT now and just taking it easy...also taking huge amounts of magnesium (said to help prevent premature labor), acupuncture and hypnosis to help "keep a baby in."
> 
> I'm worried about my soft cervix but just gonna take it easy now and hope things continue normally...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding it must have been so scary for you. I hope your managing to relax and take it easy now. I hope if was just over doing it as well and nothing to worrying going on.Click to expand...

I had an ultrasound and everything looks fantastic! Cervix looks extra long and tightly closed and baby was perfect. <3 Finally starting to relax into this pregnancy now! n


----------



## LucyLake

It funny how the grief comes in waves isn't it, ladies? I'll see one of the boys smile in his sleep and suddenly wonder what that baby's smile would be like. Or my son will remind me that no mom you have 4 kids! He always includes our angel! I know how you feel George83 and Marley and Me was tough for me too!

EarthMama: wonderful news!! Sending well wishes that your journey is easy from now on! <3

Kasey84: fantastic about the sweep, it wasn't offered to me with our singleton. I hope it works like a charm! Maybe an Easter Bunny baby, eh ? :flower:


----------



## Miniegg27

That bit gets me every time George. Brings it all back. I'm in the process of designing a tattoo to incorporate my angel and my beautiful rainbow but want to get it just right.


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Lucy- I'm still here anxiously awaiting my little mans arrival! 1 cm dilated at my 39 week apt. I have my 40 week apt on the 16th and if there has been no progress the OB will do a membrane sweep and also put me on the list for induction just in case!

Any news yet kasey84?


----------



## Kasey84

george83 said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy- I'm still here anxiously awaiting my little mans arrival! 1 cm dilated at my 39 week apt. I have my 40 week apt on the 16th and if there has been no progress the OB will do a membrane sweep and also put me on the list for induction just in case!
> 
> Any news yet kasey84?Click to expand...

Unfortunately no! 3 days overdue now and no sign of baby coming yet! I thought I'd get put on the induction list after my last apt, but apparently they don't schedule induction until your 1 week overdue. Hopefully he'll be here soon either way!


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy- I'm still here anxiously awaiting my little mans arrival! 1 cm dilated at my 39 week apt. I have my 40 week apt on the 16th and if there has been no progress the OB will do a membrane sweep and also put me on the list for induction just in case!
> 
> Any news yet kasey84?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no! 3 days overdue now and no sign of baby coming yet! I thought I'd get put on the induction list after my last apt, but apparently they don't schedule induction until your 1 week overdue. Hopefully he'll be here soon either way!Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry nothing's happening yet - baby is obviously to comfy in there! Not long to go either way now though, hope your coping ok yourself?


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks! I'm pretty tired and uncomfortable by now and so ready to have this baby in my arms! I'm hanging in there though :)


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty tired and uncomfortable by now and so ready to have this baby in my arms! I'm hanging in there though :)

Bless you, it will be totally worth it in the end though, keep us updated if you can


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies,
Our little man finally arrived! Luke Jaxon was born on April 23rd at 4:35 pm via c-section weighing 7lbs 12oz! My water broke at 12:30 am on the 23rd, but I never dilated past 5 cm despite contractions and then induction. With that and some other complications a c-section was recommended. 

We are both doing well and OH and I are so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Our little man finally arrived! Luke Jaxon was born on April 23rd at 4:35 pm via c-section weighing 7lbs 12oz! My water broke at 12:30 am on the 23rd, but I never dilated past 5 cm despite contractions and then induction. With that and some other complications a c-section was recommended.
> 
> We are both doing well and OH and I are so in love!!

Yay!! Congratulations kasey, he looks beautiful and a lovely name too. Sorry the birth didn't go quite to plan but I'm sure it was worth it x x


----------



## EarthMama

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Our little man finally arrived! Luke Jaxon was born on April 23rd at 4:35 pm via c-section weighing 7lbs 12oz! My water broke at 12:30 am on the 23rd, but I never dilated past 5 cm despite contractions and then induction. With that and some other complications a c-section was recommended.
> 
> We are both doing well and OH and I are so in love!!

Awwww congrats, he is GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy the precious moments. :cloud9:


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations kasey!!!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84, I can't even put into words how much I smiled upon seeing your little Luke :cloud9: he is so precious! I almost see a smile for mommy already in this photo :flower: I'm so glad he's here safely <3 <3 all the best <3

I love that you never gave up


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Lucy! Words cannot express how much I love this little boy! I'm so glad I never gave up either...that none of us did! 

I hope all is well with your little boys! I bet they have grown so much!


----------



## Raggydoll

Aw, so many beautiful rainbow babies. 

Congratulations Kasey, Luke is gorgeous. :flower:

Earthmama, how is your pregnancy going? 

Lucy I love your avatar, your boys have the look of complete adoration.


----------

